# 1965 Seiko Sea Horse Automatic...any info.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I recently joined and unfortunately I must be thicker than I thought, I cant work out how to post pics. I hope a description will do.

Ten years ago in a second hand shop I spotted a silver Seiko on a mangled metal bracelet. The actual watch was in good condition and the face and glass practically unmarked. The face is marked Seiko with automatic underneath. Below the dagger hands is the legend "Sea Horse"....."water proof" and below that "diashock seventeen jewels." The markers are plain battons and at the moment it is on a cheap expandable bracelet. The screw down back Sea Horse in the centre and stainless steel, unbreakable mainspring. 6601-9990, Seiko water proof...Diashock.

I have dated it 1965 from the net. It is maybe 36 or so mm in diameter. One thing puzzles me and that is the small crown that sits flush with the case and pulls out for adjustment, I cant find it on the net.

It runs well but could do with a clean and regulating.

I could do with any information on the watch.

Many thanks and sorry for no pics.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Right mouse click on your pic "copy", then "paste" into a post on the forum, seems to work fine for me!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

That's a near model...........just the crown is small and sits flush with the case, it can't be seen looking down on the watch. That's the bit that puzzles me.

As to right clicking........hard on an I pad


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

http://bfy.tw/2k1g

Hope that helps


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Kind of you Moustachio. Had a quick look and will sit down and have a serious try at the weekend. Many thanks.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

good luck... looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

RWP, it's the SS version of this:










Mine is from July '65. The small crown makes it a bugger to set !

Moustachio, I think yours is the 66 version ? I can't see the dial code, but it's a hand-winder, and the 6601 is a Sportsmatic.


----------

